

Comcast defends against Google Fiber with 2 Gbs home Internet service in Atlanta - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2905687/opensource-subnet/comcast-gets-defensive-with-2-gig-fiber-service-gigabit-pro.html?nsdr=true

======
stevep2007
It looks like Google's strategy to promote faster internet worked. Google gave
the impression that it wanted to compete with Comcast when it first announced
Google Fiber in Kansas City. But Google really wanted to create demand for
hyper-fast internet because the company's ability to monetize its users
increases proportionally with internet access speeds.

~~~
cynoclast
I think google _can_ compete with comcast.

The US is so conditioned to ridiculously priced broadband that we don't
realize how cheap it can be.

There's a service in Tokyo that's 2GB for ~50 USD.

Google is showing that you don't have to price gouge to be profitable, and
it's terrifying the entrenched oligopoly.

